# Monark Victory? One of my Recent Projects



## ATXBIKEGUY (Oct 24, 2012)

I think this bike was made during WW2 by Monark SilverKing. Maybe someone has some insight? It has blackout New Departure stuff on it. It has a serial a number of 137 stamped on the brake arm side dropout. Any ideas? I completely overhauled it including trueing/lacing the wheels with new, stainless steel, heavy duty spokes, scraping off a lot of rust with a wire brush, rebuilding the hubs, cleaning/re-greasing all the bearings, and replacing many parts with rusted (to match the patina), correct, or reproduction parts. I was able to, with a little finessing, get some Schwinn sized tires to hold a bead and ride nicely on the 26X 1.375 rims. It rides really well and is very fast.


----------



## Dope54 (Dec 5, 2012)

*twin?*

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3445442619.html


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2012)

Dope54 said:


> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3445442619.html




1920's LOL! Good trick considering they didn't start building bikes til 1935! Cool bikes nonetheless.


----------



## s1b (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool bike!


----------



## ATXBIKEGUY (May 15, 2013)

*I need to replace one of the 26 x 1.375 rims for this bike.*

Anyone have an extra 36 hole, 26 x 1.375 rim? Patina is good. Thanks


----------



## bike (May 15, 2013)

*what kind of tires are on it?*

thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATXBIKEGUY (May 15, 2013)

*What kind of tires?*

See above. Schwinn sized tires. ISO 37-597


----------

